# Utilisation pour photo possible ?



## Keisar (28 Juillet 2010)

Salut, 
J'aimerais savoir les choses suivante : 

1° - est ce que l'on peut trouver une application qui permet de développer les .raw ? 
2° - peut-on importer des .raw ? 
3° - quelle est la taille maximale des photo ? 
4° - est-il possible d'exporter des photos depuis l'ipad ? 
5° - est-il possible de brancher une imprimante ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2010)

Lors du transfert avec le kit de connexion pour appareil photo, une version JPEG est automatiquement créée. Donc, oui, toute image RAW pourra être exploitée par sa version JPEG sur le iPad.


----------



## Keisar (28 Juillet 2010)

Oui donc ça reste assez basique.
C'est dommage.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2010)

Ça, c'est sur. C'est mieux que rien, mais l'iPad n'est clairement pas taillé pour traité les photos Raw haute résolution.


----------

